# Seesnake Camera Head



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Have not been happy with the quality of the black and white video lately when using my seesnake camera. Was debating if I should replace the camera head with a refurbished one from AJ Coleman. This weekend I was looking at the camera head and I realized the plastic that covers the LED lights was pretty scratched up and no longer clear. I decided to see if I could polish it 
back to clear. I used Novus polish which has a 3 step process. I was able to bring the plastic back to almost new finish. Yesterday I used it to camera a cast iron sewer and the quality of the video was great. Never thought about the fact that all the scarring on the plastic was not letting the LED's light up the inside of the pipe.


----------

